# a few questions



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi i have a 50gal tank 3.5 foot x 14" i currently have calcium carbonate in it but i dont like it i have a 22 pound bag of agronite sand and a 18 pound bag of fine shell grit i want to know if i can mix the two or should i just use the sand do you think it will be enough how deep will it be.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

well 22LBS would only get you a 1 inch sand bed. Is it enough well do you want a deep sand bed then no. at only 1inch you will not have nitrate reduction benifits. If you go with only a 1 in. sand bed I would mix it up regularly to keep it clean. 
that being said you would need a good skimmer and I would recommend a refugium to help remove nitates and phospates.

personally I wouldn't use the shell it traps nitrates in it. 

If you want a mixture of sand size get some larger size and med. size and powder size agronite.

Roger


----------

